# Swedish: Reko



## Södertjej

Mer slang, tror jag.

_"Fan, vad snällt av er. Ni är *reko*, alltså"_

Vad är reko för något? Tack!


----------



## jonquiliser

Rejäl, sjysst. Vet inte hur slang det är, men talspråk nog. Och sverigesvenskt.


----------



## Södertjej

Tack Jonquiliser. Jag kan ju så lite slang att det blir jobbigt för mig med alla dessa ord.

PS. Ursäkta att jag inte svarade på palabra comodín, det var bara att jag inte hade något förslag.


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

Anges som 30-talsslang i ordböckerna, det är en förkortning av rekorderlig (=präktig och pålitlig), som i sin tur importerats från lågty. regarderen.



jonquiliser said:


> Och sverigesvenskt.


Helt okänt i Finland?

/Wilma


----------



## Södertjej

30-talsslang! Räcker det inte med nuvarande slang? LOL. Tusen tack!


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

Södertjej said:


> 30-talsslang! Räcker det inte med nuvarande slang? LOL. Tusen tack!


Hehe, det var SAOB som specificerade det som slang, med tidigaste förekomsterna på 30-talet. En hel del ord som var slang från början har blivit så spridda att man knappt kan kalla dem slangord längre.

/Wilma


----------



## jonquiliser

Södertjej, så lite så. (Och det är lugnt med comodín:en, vet man inte så vet man inte )

Wilma, ja okänt på det sättet att det låter rikssvenskt. Jag skulle aldrig använda det själv, och har aldrig hört det här utan det är bland svenska bekanta och i svensk TV, böcker osv som jag stött på det. Här skulle man kanske säga "bra typ" (eller hyvä typ). Sjysst däremot har spritt sig hit. 

Och angående reko har jag bilden av att det är rätt könat, har aldrig hört/läst någon omtala en kvinna så, utan bara män. Kan det stämma?


----------



## solregn

jonquiliser said:


> Och angående reko har jag bilden av att det är rätt könat, har aldrig hört/läst någon omtala en kvinna så, utan bara män. Kan det stämma?



Jag kan hålla med om att det är mer vanligt förekommande att säga "reko" om män - ex. _den killen är reko_; _en reko snubbe_ - men jag tycker inte att det låter särskilt konstigt att säga det om kvinnor heller. Jag tror säkert att jag sagt det någon gång apropå en tjejbekant... _Henne kan du lita på, hon är reko!_


----------



## jonquiliser

solregn said:


> Jag kan hålla med om att det är mer vanligt förekommande att säga "reko" om män - ex. _den killen är reko_; _en reko snubbe_ - men jag tycker inte att det låter särskilt konstigt att säga det om kvinnor heller. Jag tror säkert att jag sagt det någon gång apropå en tjejbekant... _Henne kan du lita på, hon är reko!_



Tack Solregn för klargörandet!


----------

